
Ask HN: How do I get informed about late replies? - DoctorOetker
Some of the threads and comments (by myself or others) are so profound or relevant to my interests that I would like to be kept up to date when a new comment is added. Over time it becomes infeasibly taxing to manually go through all of these by brute force. Am I missing an already existing feature on HN? A wishlist: 1) a general per user page with a chronologically ordered (recent first) list of replies downstream of any of my comments. 2) a means to mark&#x2F;breakpoint&#x2F; set a watch on a specific comment (not necessarily mine) so that any immediate or downstream replies (depending on the breakpoint settings) end up on a similarily chronological ordering of replies triggering such a breakpoint. Of course also the ability to disable a breakpoint... 3) a help page specifying exactly the allowed syntax in comments, and explanation of some settings (I didn&#x27;t know about the &quot;dead&quot; setting until someone pointed it out to me...
======
CGamesPlay
If you click on the `threads` link in the header it shows all of your recent
comments, including any replies. It's definitely not what you asked for but
it's built in to the site.

~~~
DoctorOetker
thanks, I already knew about this one, and it seemed sufficient at first, but
after a while you realize you will never be aware of highly "late" replies

------
lainon
[http://www.hnreplies.com/](http://www.hnreplies.com/)

~~~
DoreenMichele
This service stopped working for me recently, probably a few weeks back.

YMMV.

~~~
DoctorOetker
indeed, your reply did not get notified to me :(

~~~
DoreenMichele
It's the second (that I know of) such free third-party notification system for
HN to go defunct. If everyone whines about it enough, maybe someone will do a
another one. ;)

So thank you for posting your question. :)

Edit; It occurs to me, you shouldn't have gotten a notification for my comment
because I didn't reply to you. The previous service posted notifications of
comments on your posts, plus replies to your comments. This one only notifies
you of direct replies to your actual comments, not comments on your post.

So that's not necessarily meaningful data that you don't have a notification
of my comment above. Did you get one for this comment?

~~~
DoctorOetker
ah yes now I did!

~~~
DoreenMichele
I resubscribed. I'm getting notifications again.

Yay!

------
stevenicr
I would indeed enjoy a built in rss feed for replies on topics / threads I
have found important.

I'd also like a link to a wiki or something that could be updated with more
replies and new information about things perhaps also including links to other
hn threads that have referenced / linked to the same.

So continued discussions could occur and extra info combined.

rss feed, email notification, sms maybe..

Not all threads, but some are of high interest to me for sure - and checking
the myprofile-comments for new info is tedious, though used many times for me.

